# Rebarreling course



## coyotebgone (Nov 3, 2017)

Due to another need I ended up buying all the machinist equipment a home shop could ever use.   Now I want to try my hand at chambering a rifle blank and fitting it. 

Does anyone know of a course that I could attend (weekend or a week long) to learn this.  

Travel is not an issue.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 3, 2017)

If you are already competent at threading, turning, etc then you have all the skills it takes. Grizzly has a good video by Gordy Gritters.  Mostly it's a matter of careful measuring, careful set up and knowing exactly what you are trying to accomplish. You also have to have complete knowledge of what headspace is and what affects it.

When I started out I had the great idea of starting out with 22LR as the reamer was only $40 and I could buy some excellent Anschutz bbl blanks from Numrich. Little did I know that the 22LR is way more difficult to get to shoot to the ammo's potential than a CF. Once I sprung for a Hawkeye bore scope I was on the path to success. 

It's pretty awesome being competitive with rifles you chambered and stocked 

If you are NOT capable of turning out high quality, accurate threads then you should be working on this first. You can make things like bolt holding arbors, bolt lug lapping tools, etc.


----------



## coyotebgone (Nov 3, 2017)

*Thank you*



rayjay said:


> If you are already competent at threading, turning, etc then you have all the skills it takes. Grizzly has a good video by Gordy Gritters.  Mostly it's a matter of careful measuring, careful set up and knowing exactly what you are trying to accomplish. You also have to have complete knowledge of what headspace is and what affects it.
> 
> When I started out I had the great idea of starting out with 22LR as the reamer was only $40 and I could buy some excellent Anschutz bbl blanks from Numrich. Little did I know that the 22LR is way more difficult to get to shoot to the ammo's potential than a CF. Once I sprung for a Hawkeye bore scope I was on the path to success.
> 
> ...



My threads are pretty good.  The measuring is the issue that I want to make sure I am getting right.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 3, 2017)

What action are you going to use ?? I would recommend either a Savage 10/110 or the first choice, Remington 700 or 40X.  

When I got my lathe I was going to do a bunch of rifles [ or at least do a bunch of bbls for actions I had on hand]. The problem is that then you have to buy brass, dies, bullets, powder, etc. Take them to the range, do load testing, etc.  Lots of time and $$$$.

At the time I was heavily involved in CF BR and then when I started doing the 22s I got into RF BR. I bought a killer 30BR on a Viper action so that kinda killed the need to keep after a CF BR rifle. I did build a good shooting 6mm Beggs on a 40X action. I did a Savage bolt head conversion for the Rem receiver. The rifle shot well but by this time I had built another 30BR and shot it in both group and score matches. Not long after that I quit shooting CF and just shot RF.

I did chamber quite a few 22s and 17HM2s.  

Do you have the basic tools needed for working on bolt actions ?  You need an action wrench, bbl vise and will need headspace gauges for what ever cartridge you chamber. 

Can you accurately sharpen a HSS tool bit ??  The ready made carbide inserts don't work the best ime. The last few cuts of the threads will be removing just minute amounts of metal which hss does great and carbide does not.

Have you done any bbl swapping and headspace checking ???  Right now I have 3 actions that I have fitted up used or new take off bbls onto. Need to get to the range but haven't made time.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 3, 2017)

I would like to quickly say that the rest and bag in the pic are what I use on the work bench. They are mostly useless for actual shooting.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 3, 2017)

Internally threading an Anschutz rec so I could easily change bbls.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 3, 2017)

Tenon measuring tool. You use this as you are reaming the chamber to check your depth. You will have already made a drawing of the front end of the receiver so you know how deep the various surfaces are. Then you machine the back end of the tenon to match and the ream the chamber so that the go gauge sticks out the appropriate amount.  You still use the receiver and bolt to check your work and measurements.

You make this tool yourself. Good practice for internal threading.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 3, 2017)

"The Gunsmith Machinist" by Steve Acker is a pretty good book. In it he shows pretty standard methods of truing an action and then fitting a bbl. Other generic gun stuff and machine shop stuff also.

 You also need a basic machinist text book like in the pic. When ever I start threading that book is open to the appropriate page depending on if it's internal threads or external.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 3, 2017)

The rewards  5 shot group at 50 yds with a Rem 40X RF action, PTG bolt,  Jewel trigger, Anschutz blank that I chambered, Don Stith stock that I fitted and bedded. .059" ctc

Of course a full BR rest and bag and windflags are ESSENTIAL to do this kind of shooting.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 3, 2017)

also check out this video.. one of the best A to Z guides I've seen

https://richardscustomrifles.com/products/metal-working-for-a-rifle-smith

he does a complete re-barrel on a 700.

 THE COMPLETE ILLUSTRATED GUIDE TO PRECISION RIFLE BARREL FITTING by John Hinnant is a classic. I think Brownells carries it.


----------



## coyotebgone (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you for the insight. I will have to get a copy of that book. 

Its a shame my machines are better than I am. But I am trying.


----------



## coyotebgone (Nov 3, 2017)

*Thank you*



jglenn said:


> also check out this video.. one of the best A to Z guides I've seen
> 
> https://richardscustomrifles.com/products/metal-working-for-a-rifle-smith
> 
> ...



Purchased it .  Thanks.


----------



## Clemson (Nov 9, 2017)

Montgomery Community College in Troy, NC, holds NRA Gunsmithing classes.  Most are in the summer.  If you can ever get into James Messer's barreling course, it is time very well spent.  Course is about a week long, and you get to stay in scenic downtown Biscoe, NC, at the Days Inn for a week, but it is all well worth it.  There is an online catalog of course offerings here:  https://www.montgomery.edu/nra

The schedule for 2018 should be posted Dec 1 or thereabouts.  Call the school to find out.  If you want to be in a class, you just about have to call them the morning the classes are posted.  They fill up that fast with folks from all over the US attending.


----------



## coyotebgone (Nov 16, 2017)

Wow, I have taken the time to read ATF laws on poor gunsmiths.  Its a shame.  

I don't think I have the attention to detail to keep out of trouble.


----------



## coyotebgone (Nov 16, 2017)

I have a new, in the box, donor 700 ADL.  I want it blue printed,  6.5 Kreiger 1n8, timney trigger and hs precision stock. I want it cerakote.  

Who has the experience to assemble this and make it a tack driver?


----------



## Clemson (Nov 16, 2017)

I can give you a few names.  
Contact me at www.boltandbarrel.com

Clemson


----------



## coyotebgone (Nov 16, 2017)

*Thank you*

I just emailed him.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 16, 2017)

coyotebgone said:


> I have a new, in the box, donor 700 ADL.  I want it blue printed,  6.5 Kreiger 1n8, timney trigger and hs precision stock. I want it cerakote.
> 
> Who has the experience to assemble this and make it a tack driver?



Whidden is close to you.  I use a guy in Americus that is good.  He has the stuff to true the action as well.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 16, 2017)

coyotebgone said:


> Wow, I have taken the time to read ATF laws on poor gunsmiths.  Its a shame.
> 
> I don't think I have the attention to detail to keep out of trouble.



As long as you only work on your own stuff it's not a problem.


----------



## chill15 (Dec 6, 2017)

There's not much uglier than silver rings on a black scope....


----------

